# How to install KCModule?



## notooth (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello,

I got this error on KDE5 desktop. Can anyone tell me how to fix?


```
You're currently running KDE, but KCModule for fcitx couldn't be found, the package name of this KCModule is usually kcm-fcitx or kde-config-fcitx.
```


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 4, 2020)

`pkg search fcitx` to see if there is any kcm* or kde*. But a quick look on freshports showed nothing. Perhaps compile from source? https://github.com/fcitx/kcm-fcitx


----------

